# Online-Buch [deutsch]



## Christian Fein (21. Juli 2002)

http://www.selflinux.de 

Basis release 
Recht umfangreiches onlinebuch und damit ein klick wehrt für alle Linux User und die die es werden wollen


----------



## Deifl (23. Februar 2004)

Den Michael "Kofler - Installation, Konfiguration, Anwendung" gibt es nach kostenloser Registrierung in der 5. Auflage zum Download [1]

Jochen

[1] http://www.vnunet.de/testticker/linux/special_linux.asp


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (23. Februar 2004)

*Linuxbu.ch*

Hi

Gratis E-Book mit dem Titel: Linux im Windows Netzwerk

http://www.linuxbu.ch/ 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## gothic ghost (10. März 2004)

*Linuxbu.ch*

Gratis E-Book mit dem Titel: Linux im Windows Netzwerk

hallo,
unter der obigen Adresse linuxbu.ch gibt es die Kapitel des Buches
einzeln.

Hier habe ich alle Kapitel
als Rar_Archive zusammen gepackt, inclusive Korrekturen. Größe 16 MB


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2004)

Und hier gibt es die 6. Auflage des "Kofler - Installation, Konfiguration, Anwendung": http://www.pl-boards.de/Linux-Kofler.zip

Fabian


----------



## KKron (9. September 2004)

Die absulute freak show im bereich linux 


http://www.linux-club.de


----------

